# T-shirts that show your family knows you



## TimR (Apr 22, 2019)

my sister and family spent past weekend with us and brought this belated birthday gift...

Reactions: Like 8 | Way Cool 4


----------



## Nature Man (Apr 22, 2019)

Totally cool shirt! Chuck


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 22, 2019)

That's the right color shirt too. It'll show better on dark

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 22, 2019)

Kool T-shirt.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 22, 2019)

I like it! I laugh every time I see the word ‘glitter’ because my wife calls glitter ‘the herpes of the craft world’ ... can’t get rid of it!

Man glitter is obviously different and more distinguished!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## T. Ben (Apr 22, 2019)

That’s a great shirt.


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 22, 2019)

Greta shirt....


----------

